# I've been banned by a seller



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

I can't remember ever doing business with this seller.  I searched through all of my PM's and found nothing. Then I did an advanced search using his name then my name with the keys words Delta, Light and Horn.  I never commented on any of his for sale ads and vise versa.  I'm not sure if it's a mistake in identity or if there is something that I can't find but I received no details from him about the situation but received this for him in a message.  

"Because of a deal gone bad with you on a Delta Horn Light I don't want to sell you anything which is too bad for you because"  and it goes on to say how I will need them in the future.

I took his name off and please don't guess or post who you think it is.  I just found it odd.  What would you guys do?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2015)

maybe a full moon....? Right now I have 3 folks campaigning to be on my ka-ka list..... (not you)


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

I gave a killer deal on a bike that had steel clad clinchers on it and one had a split on it.  It still worked and could possibly be fixed, but I found another one and sent it to him and told him to keep them both.  That's what we should do.  He wanted to at least pay shipping and I said "no" I want you to be happy.  This is how I do business, so the above statement has me very concerned.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 13, 2015)

Damn that sucks! I hope its a mistake.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm pretty darn sure it is but the person refuses to communicate back to me.


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey Chris don't worry bout it. This kinda crap can an does happen all the time. Remember one thing you can't please everyone.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 13, 2015)

Seems to me, regardless of what U no, he's made the request: . {grin}


----------



## walter branche (Nov 13, 2015)

*the way it is*

happens all the time


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 13, 2015)

If it was a mistake he'll probably figure it out and get back to you - if not, sheet happens...


----------



## John (Nov 13, 2015)

I would tell him
 ****** and ******, *****, *******, ****, ********,******, *******, *******,****,and ********. Good luck ****.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

Well, I could use what they have and I hate being falsely accused then banned from the stuff I need.  Plus, if there was a miscommunication, I'd like to fix it regardless to needing the parts.


----------



## oskisan (Nov 13, 2015)

What are you trying to buy? Is it something you cannot get somewhere else?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 13, 2015)

He is trying to buy Bluebird parts.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2015)

I just banned you too.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I just banned you too.




Thank god!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

I have only been in the hobby for 6 years and I think I have only owned three Dalta Light Horns.  I have one, which I just purchaced from Bentwoody, Bricycle owns one and LaRock owns the other.    Seller that banned me, are you sure you have the right guy?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2015)

this is the one I still have... http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ight-bar-mount-for-trade&highlight=horn+light


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 13, 2015)

bricycle said:


> this is the one I still have... http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ight-bar-mount-for-trade&highlight=horn+light




Could the instance be the other way around: "delta horn light pending but taking back up offers."?  the guy wanted that, but yawl didn't manage to communicate it through?

Opps, [edit], wrong party, so 'slorly'


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Nov 13, 2015)

I honestly don't know. What could it be? I've never heard one persona say a bad thing about your dealings.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> I honestly don't know. What could it be? I've never heard one persona say a bad thing about your dealings.



Thanks, I really try to do my best to make sure everyne is happy.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2015)

Ohbama can't even do that.


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2015)

John said:


> I would tell him
> ****** and ******, *****, *******, ****, ********,******, *******, *******,****,and ********. Good luck ****.




Can I quote you on this?


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> He is trying to buy Bluebird parts.




We all are...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2015)

I'd like a tail feather and one claw please.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> We all are...




Not everyone


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

It wasn't a hard to get bluebird part I was trying to buy. The buyer did say that he could get the bluebird parts  I need but not for me.


----------



## W2J (Nov 13, 2015)

why not have a friend do the deed? he can't ban everybody.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 13, 2015)

"Please don't ban me mister........ try a salami."


----------



## the tinker (Nov 13, 2015)

"Sometimes these posts get entirely out of hand"


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 13, 2015)

A person I respect greatly once said:
"Holding onto anger is like drinking poison and expecting the other person to die."
Whatever happened and whoever was involved, maybe we can appeal to the seller to consider it water under the bridge?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 13, 2015)

I would rather have a bunch of great friends than a bunch of great bikes. Hopefully this will work itself out.


----------



## John (Nov 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> Can I quote you on this?




Leave out the ****, 
That might be a little too harsh


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 13, 2015)

I like you, but I like weasly little whiners who complain all the time if no one strokes their ego and sends love notes, but some people don't like that so much.
some people like to be slapped and told to shut up. it's how I deal with you, it seems to work. :o

(it's a joke, jeesh lighten up!)


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 13, 2015)

Damn! Youre and animal!!


----------



## walter branche (Nov 13, 2015)

*bluebird parts for sale or trade*




5,000,000.00


----------



## vincev (Nov 13, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I would rather have a bunch of great friends than a bunch of great bikes. Hopefully this will work itself out.




I'll be your great friend if you give me your bikes.Personally I would opt for great bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2015)

vincev said:


> I'll be your great friend if you give me your bikes.Personally I would opt for great bikes.




bring your bikes here, I'll Grate them for you.....


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2015)

I got banned once. It didn't turn out to be that big of a deal, because I still managed to spend a boat load of money and acquire of bunch of stuff.
 The only guy that got screwed was the guy with the grudge because he missed out on thousands of my dollars flowing into his bank account.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks Marty.  If I'm getting blamed for something at least let me enjoy or benefit from what I'm blamed for.   Or at least PM not and let me know what it was...lol


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 13, 2015)

I was blocked on ebay once also..Gee,what a coincidence ..The seller was a nutcase too!All I did was leave him a neutral feedback..At the time had already racked up 2 negs and he was just starting out,now hes up to 5 negatives for price gouging on shipping,slow shipping,canceling auctions when he didnt get the $$ he wanted...He was nuts....
So in short,the few times Ive dealt with you,I can tell you,its not YOU..Its likely theyre NUTS!!


----------



## slick (Nov 13, 2015)

True Shelby enthusiasts stick together like pb&j. See what happens when you buy an Elgin? Lol 

You just started looking for parts. Some of us spend YEARS looking for parts, and you're upset over the first deal in a few days not working out? Move on. 

Ive been spending less time on this site with the more i read of all the rants and all those that boast with their heads inflated the size of hot air balloons. It gets old. Buy a complete bike, eliminate the stress. Life is too short and too many people take it for granted.

I just wanna ride my bikes. Time to go for a ride to get a beer or three...........


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

The Bluebird is 95% complete Chris,  I just need to put it together.  I purchased the complete one that you brought up to for $5000.  This wasn't about parts for the bluebird, it was about someone mistaking me for someone that did them wrong and if it was me, I wanted to know what I did and wanted to fix it.  Enjoy your beer brother, I think I'm going to grab one too.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 13, 2015)

Wow, so let me get this straight, you have discovered that there are nutbags in the old bike collecting hobby...newsflash...I have seen guys get banned for asking a question,


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

lol..so true


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 13, 2015)

Chris is straight on his deals. I would recommend him to anyone, anytime.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 14, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks Marty.  If I'm getting blamed for something at least let me enjoy or benefit from what I'm blamed for.   Or at least PM not and let me know what it was...lol





Well hell, after all this huss and fuss, screw it.  It's time to bring out the big guns and  ban him from selling anything to you. That'll show em U ain't messing around!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 14, 2015)

I only ban buyers if they leave me hanging in PM's all the time or if they don't pay on eBay.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 14, 2015)

OK, a more serious reply. I guess I just don't understand all the fuss. if I had a dollar for every idiot who doesn't like me I'd take us both out to lunch on my new Yacht!
the bike hobby, to me, is supposed to be fun. I let go of everyone who makes it otherwise. don't try to figure stupid out, it will only result in you becoming stupid yourself.
on that note, people who think they're effectively blocking you are delusional. I've bought stuff for people who were blocked by people, and bought from people who've blocked me by having friends buy it for me.
my true advice. only concern yourself with the people you want to hang out with and let the rest go, they don't matter anyway.


----------

